# My Samsung SIR-S4040R went belly up....



## GMan4911 (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't think it's the hard drive. The error message says it's a heat related issue. Since I still have recordings on it I haven't watched yet, I'm thinking about getting a used Hughes HDVR2 and swapping out the hard drive. Should work right? Does it matter if I register it with DTV before or after swapping out the hard drive?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It might just be a dead fan. That's not too hard to replace. You'll find parts and instructions at http://www.weaknees.com.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

GMan4911 said:


> I don't think it's the hard drive. The error message says it's a heat related issue. Since I still have recordings on it I haven't watched yet, I'm thinking about getting a used Hughes HDVR2 and swapping out the hard drive. Should work right? Does it matter if I register it with DTV before or after swapping out the hard drive?


If its an HDVR2 or other non-RID DTivo, you don't have to register it with DTV at all. Just swap the smartcard, call DirecTV and enter extension 722. Voila.


----------



## GMan4911 (Jul 29, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> It might just be a dead fan. That's not too hard to replace. You'll find parts and instructions at http://www.weaknees.com.


I checked the fan. It still works. After doing some more research, it looks like it could be temperature sensors gone bad or the power supply going bad. I couldn't find the schematics anywhere so replacing the sensors is out of the picture.


bengalfreak said:


> If its an HDVR2 or other non-RID DTivo, you don't have to register it with DTV at all. Just swap the smartcard, call DirecTV and enter extension 722. Voila.


Looks like my Samsung is an RID DTivo. At least the label on the back has a receiver id. I read in other threads that swapping HDD between RID DTivos won't let you view your recordings because the recordings are tied to the receiver. Is encryption involved? If it is, then my idea of swapping the HDD won't work. Or will it?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

You are correct, swapping a hard drive will NOT work due to the data being encrypted to the identity chip on the motherboard


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Most likely, its a bad power supply or a bad card reader. It could also be a bad hard drive, but that is easily ruled out.

Either way, a repair of the unit is likely possible and might be your best option if you are interested in keeping your content. 

If keeping your content is not a priority, then replacing the unit might be more cost effective based upon the cost of that used HDVR2.

Lou


----------



## GMan4911 (Jul 29, 2003)

Turns out it was the power supply. I picked up a used DTivo off of craigslist, swapped out the PS, and now everything's back to normal. Who would have thunk it - the error message was totally misleading. Thanks, guys.


----------

